# Digging at fleece bag.



## DragonTamerJackson (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello. I brought Mister Sharp home yesterday. SO I am super green.

Anyhow. Mister Sharp keeps digging or kneading at his fleece bag. I am worried he is going to get fibers wrapped around his toes. Should I take the fleece away? 

Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Hedgehogs like to dig, well they like safe dark hiding places. Maybe you can put a box in the cage filled with fleece strips for example, or maybe some wooden shavings, so he can dig if he wants to. 
It could be he's still getting used to his new bag and is trying to find the most comfortable position. I wouldn't worry that much, as long as there are no loose threads that could get wrapped around his legs.

And congrats on getting your hedgie!


----------



## DragonTamerJackson (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you very much for the reply! That helps a lot.


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes this is not something to be worried about like draenog said. I've had my hedgehog for about 3 months and everytime he goes in his bag he digs like crazy. Just every now and then check the bag for holes or fleece your hedgie has "digged up". Congrats on your hedgie! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DragonTamerJackson (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe....Harvey likes to do this too. I just call it, "he's making his bed".


----------

